# a Great Starting lineup



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

You guys would be pretty good with this starting lineup if you signed Raja Bell.

PG- Allen Iverson
SG- Raja Bell
SF- Andre Iguodala
PF- Chris Webber
C- Samuel Dalembert

With this starting lineup, itd give you Kyle Korver off the bench. If Chris Webber becomes heals over this offseason and if Sammy develops his offensive game and continues to get better, you guys could make it to the ECSF, maybe. But I gaurantee with this lineup you can make some noise in the second round. What Philly really lacked this season was a third scoring option. With enough minutes, Bell could probably be the 3rd with about 15 ppg. A.I would be put in a postion to excel. You would have distributors at other positions, C-Webb and Iggy to make up for a high scoring PG. Besides for C-Webb, you guys would be very athletic. The defense would be great, with some good outside defender, Iggy and Bell. You would have A.I forcing turnovers and gettin steals. You would have Sammy patrolling the paint and C-Webb...I don't know about C-Webb. Your defense and rebounding (Sammy, C- Webb, and Iggy) would create your offense. With Raja, Philly would make a very formidable running team. But your halfcourt offense would be good also. You have A.I penetrating and kicking it out to Iggy and Raja(he was great 3pt shooter this year) or feeding a cutting Sammy. Or you could turn to the pick and roll which was pretty good this year. And if Andre becomes better at scoring(which I trust he will) you guys would be freakin scary considering Andres potential. So do the right think Billy King, sign Raja bell,


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

huh? even during our Finals run Raja was a benchplayer at best.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> huh? even during our Finals run Raja was a benchplayer at best.


Raja Bell has greatly improved since our Finals run five years ago. He's a good defender and a good jump shooter, exactly what we need on this team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

PG- John Gilchrist (45th pick)
SG- Allen Iverson
SF- Andre Igoudala
PF- Chris Webber
C- Samuel Dalembert

Doesnt seem like much of an improvement, and you would think having korver back and starting him at sf would be better than gilchrist at pg, but no. I think this opens up things for every player on the floor now. Gilchrist will prolly be the biggest steal of the draft. And he is in the sixers' range. You save some cap space by not going after korver, but going out and signing a guy like rasual butler of miami. You expand the bench and get guys that know their roles. You can sign a shooter like wesley person or steve smith, for a lesser price than korver. A butler and a lets say person will do you better than a korver alone for a lesser price..... I dont know just throwing it out there, cheeks would also do great things if gilchrist came here.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> PG- John Gilchrist (45th pick)
> SG- Allen Iverson
> SF- Andre Igoudala
> PF- Chris Webber
> ...


I don't think Gilchrist is good enough to start as PG for a playoff team as a rookie. Also, letting go of Korver is a very bad move IMO. Korver is one of, if not the best shooter in the NBA now. He is young and should be kept with the Sixers for a long time. As long as we keep to scoring pressure off of Korver, he will perform very well.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

We need AI to stay at the point.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Just because he is a great shooter doesn't mean he should get a huge pay day. Just look at wally szcerbiak and keith van horn..... I think you would be surprised on how good gilchrist can actually be. Or maybe this could work. Go out and draft salim stoudemire, a better shooter than korver, and sign earl watson.... Any better? I dont know I just think the sixers have an interesting team to work with.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The management needs to work on the bench. Get some quality players that will give you some good minutes and go from there. 

The starting line up looks good so far.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> huh? even during our Finals run Raja was a benchplayer at best.


raja is not the answer


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

charlz said:


> raja is not the answer


No, he's not. That would be Allen Iverson. Raja Bell would however be a good addition to the team.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> No, he's not. That would be Allen Iverson. Raja Bell would however be a good addition to the team.


 :laugh: *agrees*

Why push for Gilchrist to be the starting PG? He would be best suited as the PG backup, since we don't really have much depth in that department (not like we need any though with Iverson playing big minutes).


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I think Raja Bell would be an excellent addition but I don't think he'll avg 15 ppg on this team no matter how greatly his shot has improved. Remember, he did play for an injury-riddled Jazz team and he made the most of his opportunity. I want him more for his DEFENSE. I see him avg btwn 10-12 ppg. He'll be more of an asset in the intangibles, the things you don't see in the boxscore.

Team scoring: AI and C-webb will need to get their shots plus an improved Iggy and throw in Korver's production off the bench. And we still have Willie Green...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think the plan is to Put Korver on the bench and keep him there untill Late game situation like 18.5 seconds or something, Korver has proven time and time again while he is a great player in today's NBA he is not consistant MINUTE wise, bring in Raja bell and put him at the 2 guard, Iggy back at the three a hopefully rejuvnated Webber at the four, and an explosive Dalembert at the five and I think you have a great team. this John gilchrist guy is not the answer, even if he is able to spread the floor and create shots for his team mates, that proven by Phoenix does not work unless you can create your OWN Once phoenix was slowed down into a half court game Steve Nash could create shots for his own team mates, but he could not create shots for himself, I don't want 4 out of five players on our team a consistant threat, I want our team all 5 players to be considered a threat at least 55 percent of the time a 55-60 percent rate of consistancy and threatness to other teams will get us a legitmate stance towards the finals. It's been four long years and way too Long for me personally, I think we should draft Dwyane Jones and let Pat Carroll go to Free Agency so we can sign his *** quickly, that way we at least have some type of depth but we also have ball handlers and guys that can pass the ball, and I'm sure they can pass the ball far better then this self-proclaimed point guard.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

No. You're all wrong

Yes Raja would be great for this team., but as the sixth man on a rotation with him, Korver, and Iggy at SG/SF.

But KK HAS TO START AND FINISH. When he's on the floor, it's not about how many points he gets, he keeps his man occupied at all times. Teams will give AI a lay-up before leaving him.

The problem is, he can never play more than 20-25 minutes, which is why the sixers need a sixth man at that position(which shouldn't be a problem, Salmons! :curse: ).


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

As I have said a 5-man threat, No one is that DUMB anymore we all know what Korver can do even New Orleans. He's better suited on the bench untill game situations where he can be the Imbounder, Phil Jackson's and Larry brown's these days leave Imbounders open for three's (Horry), no more of this 4 man threat bull****, Put Raja at the two Iggy at the three Pat Caroll and Dwyane Jones on the bench, the rest of the starting lineup the same, and I think you have a signifcantly improved team, not only in the starting lineup but on the floor, Allen didn't fail at the point he thrived at it and can only get better, I don't think he's going to average 30 a game, I think Maurice cheeks will get him out of that habit a little bit, I'm not saying he's going to average an 18/10 hell No, He'll still score I'm thinking 26.8/14.2 assists per game with this starting lineup. I'm sorry but we don't need a draftie Point guard.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Allen didn't fail at the point he thrived at it and can only get better, I don't think he's going to average 30 a game, I think Maurice cheeks will get him out of that habit a little bit, I'm not saying he's going to average an 18/10 hell No, He'll still score I'm thinking 26.8/14.2 assists per game with this starting lineup. I'm sorry but we don't need a draftie Point guard.


If that happens I think we would win close to 60 games next season. If Allen Iverson can do that, then I would say he's the best player in the league and possibly the greatest Sixer of all time.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He can he has it in him, he had it in him last year if not he had it better in him last year, all the more reason to hate Jim O'brien even the star's talent was misused that's horrible. I think 58-60 wins yea we're the Phoenix suns lets hope we play defense, XD take that Phoenix!


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> As I have said a 5-man threat, No one is that DUMB anymore we all know what Korver can do even New Orleans. He's better suited on the bench untill game situations where he can be the Imbounder, Phil Jackson's and Larry brown's these days leave Imbounders open for three's (Horry), no more of this 4 man threat bull****, Put Raja at the two Iggy at the three Pat Caroll and Dwyane Jones on the bench, the rest of the starting lineup the same, and I think you have a signifcantly improved team, not only in the starting lineup but on the floor, Allen didn't fail at the point he thrived at it and can only get better, I don't think he's going to average 30 a game, I think Maurice cheeks will get him out of that habit a little bit, I'm not saying he's going to average an 18/10 hell No, He'll still score I'm thinking 26.8/14.2 assists per game with this starting lineup. I'm sorry but we don't need a draftie Point guard.


Dude, I'm starting to think that you may be a little too optimistic. 14.2 assists a game? Kidd and Nash, the top two passers in this league, can't even hit that number. If Iverson averages double digit assists I would be suprised (happy though). AI is too much of a scorer to average double digit assists, which isn't always bad, but will definately cut his assist totals. 

I'm not sure I would like a starting lineup wit Bell at 2 and Iggy at 3. Bell is a good player, but is best coming off the bench. I'm not sure he is starting quality, especially ona playoff team. Also, if we sign Bell, I doubt there will be many minutes left for Green. I would rather just keep Green and develope him, as I see the two players as of almost equal quality. If we need a new starter, I would rather go for a SF, since Iggy is a bit undersized at SF. He can make up for it with his athleticism, but I think he would be mor effective matching up with the opponents SG instead of SF. 

Also, while it is not our most pressing need, we definately could use a PG, either through FA or the draft. Face it, AI is the only decent PG on the team, and he isn't even a true PG. What if AI misses a few games? Who do we have backing him up? McKie, Ollie, and Salmons? No thanks. We need a back-up PG for sure, and drafting one could mean we could develope him behind AI.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok you got me there, Well we want Donyell Marshall, so we're going to really have to look at the draft because there aren't that many players left in the FA Market that's willing to take 2 or so million dollars a year, except if you count Lebron james. I think Louis williams should be our man at #45 Also, there has been some rumors that #19 could be headed our way, I wouldn't be suprised if Sean May dropped there, I also would not be suprised if Hakim warrick was there either, We need a power forward a legitmate power forward to go along side Louis williams to make a acceptable draft night for the city of brotherly love, we need to push Rodney Rogers and Marc Jackson deeper down the bench, There bench players at best and the way how they sometimes got starting roles, and how they've been godly overated is too sad to be true. We need that #19th Pick, and use the 45th one for Louis Williams, A reserve Pg, if not may be a starter under Mo cheeks, and a Power forward or a center on the bench, could make us bigger, stronger somewhat, and a little bit deeper. Don't forget No one's paying attention to Pat Carroll for god knows what reason, he could be undrafted. we could sign him and technically get 3 players from the draft. Those 3 players Louis Williams 6'3 Pg Pat Carroll 6'7 sf Hakim warrick 6"10 Pf, I think we could be more domiant and I think we coulld possibly have a deeper bench.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Ok you got me there, Well we want Donyell Marshall, so we're going to really have to look at the draft because there aren't that many players left in the FA Market that's willing to take 2 or so million dollars a year, except if you count Lebron james. I think Louis williams should be our man at #45 Also, there has been some rumors that #19 could be headed our way, I wouldn't be suprised if Sean May dropped there, I also would not be suprised if Hakim warrick was there either, We need a power forward a legitmate power forward to go along side Louis williams to make a acceptable draft night for the city of brotherly love, we need to push Rodney Rogers and Marc Jackson deeper down the bench, There bench players at best and the way how they sometimes got starting roles, and how they've been godly overated is too sad to be true. We need that #19th Pick, and use the 45th one for Louis Williams, A reserve Pg, if not may be a starter under Mo cheeks, and a Power forward or a center on the bench, could make us bigger, stronger somewhat, and a little bit deeper. Don't forget No one's paying attention to Pat Carroll for god knows what reason, he could be undrafted. we could sign him and technically get 3 players from the draft. Those 3 players Louis Williams 6'3 Pg Pat Carroll 6'7 sf Hakim warrick 6"10 Pf, I think we could be more domiant and I think we coulld possibly have a deeper bench.


As I mentioned in another thread, if we get the #19 pick ther ewill be no #45 pick to draft Louis Williams with, as the Grizzlies want cash AND a second round pick. 

Louis Williams is a pick I like, but he will not be a starter. Way too raw, and how many HS PGs have come in and succeeded instantly? Pat Carroll really isn't that good a player IMO. I don't understand what he could bring to the Sixers.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I think Louis williams should be our man at #45 Also, there has been some rumors that #19 could be headed our way, I wouldn't be suprised if Sean May dropped there, I also would not be suprised if Hakim warrick was there either, We need a power forward a legitmate power forward to go along side Louis williams to make a acceptable draft night for the city of brotherly love, we need to push Rodney Rogers and Marc Jackson deeper down the bench, There bench players at best and the way how they sometimes got starting roles, and how they've been godly overated is too sad to be true. We need that #19th Pick, and use the 45th one for Louis Williams, A reserve Pg, if not may be a starter under Mo cheeks, and a Power forward or a center on the bench, could make us bigger, stronger somewhat, and a little bit deeper.


He lil Analyst, you called it correctly. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What about Willie Green? He not gonna play?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> What about Willie Green? He not gonna play?


He'll play but he's a much better reserve than full-time starter.


----------

